# Radon Bikes Putzen



## Maxi775 (19. November 2014)

War jetzt schon ein par mal mit meinem Slide in den Bergen/ Wäldern recht gut am trails fahren und dementsprechend sieht das rad dann auch aus. Wie Putzt ihr euer Rad? 

Ich hatte jetzt nur mit etwas Wasser und einem Schwamm so weit alles so gut wie es geht sauber gemacht. aber z.B. bei den Zahnrädern bin ich da recht hilflos verloren ^^


----------



## bik3rid3r (19. November 2014)

Ich spritz alles immer mitm schlauch ab. Auf die ritzel, gabel etc solltest du halt nicht direkt oder mit hartem strahl ewig draufhalten. Dann putze ichs mit schwamm, lappen o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (19. November 2014)

da gibt es spezielle Reiniger die da etwas helfen könnten, aber mach dir da keinen unnötigen Stress.
Kassette, Kette, Kettenblätter...  sind sowieso Verschleißteile die irgendwann fällig sind.
ich mach nur ab und zu an den Führungsröllchen und Kassette den den gröbsten Dreck weg und fertig.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. November 2014)

Groben Dreck mit dem Gartenschlauch abspülen. Bike(Motorrad)Reiniger von Louis/Polo/Hein Gericke sparsam aufsprühen und mit Handbesen waschen, mit Gartenschlauch absprühen und mit Mikrofasertuch trocken reiben.
Je nach Lust, Laune und Dreck Kette, Ritzel Kurbel, Schaltröllchen und ggf. Flaschenhalter ausbauen und mit Petroleum reinigen.

Wenn alles ausgebaut ist, kommst auch gut in die Ecken zum Saubermachen.

Ich wachse auch ab und an den Rahmen mit Hartwachs. Dann ist's bei den nächsten Reinigungsaktionen leichter. 

Edit: funktioniert auch bei nicht-Radonbikes!


----------



## ruben81 (19. November 2014)

Kann das Muc-Off Zeug nur wärmstens empfehlen! Gibt von denen auch einige YouTube Videos, in denen dir Anwendung erklärt wird.


----------



## Deleted263252 (19. November 2014)

F100 ist auch gut...

Gesendet mit TapaTalk


----------



## SeppmitS (19. November 2014)

Warmes Wasser und etwas Autoshampoo damit man etwas Schaum produzieren kann. Ich wasche mit nem Microfasertuch/kleinen Schwamm und ner Bürste. Einfach den Dreck einweichen lassen und mit genügend Wasser abspühlen. Braucht man fast keine Kraft, da sich das Zeug von alleine fast entfernen lässt. Ums Tretlager herum eben mit der Bürste etwas arbeiten wenn die Finger nimmer reichen und gut.

Nach dem ordentlichen spühlen das Radl entsprechend trocknen. Ich bau die Räder aus. Kommt man besser zum abtrocken an die Rahmeninnenseiten.


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. November 2014)

kauf Dir einfach eine Ritzelbuerste


----------



## filiale (19. November 2014)

Ne alte Zahnbürste ist hervorragend zum Reinigen der Kassette geeignet...


----------



## BikeTamer (19. November 2014)

ich hab mich auch mal was rausgesucht.. 

Dr.Wack F100 Pflegeset  24,95 EUR
Muc-Off Brush Set Bürstenset 5-tlg  22,95 EUR
Muc-Off Silicon Shine Silikonspray 8,95 EUR

das ist, denke ich, alles was man braucht oder auch nicht.... 

Einzeln geht's vermutlich auch biliger, aber bis ich im Baumarkt die ganzen Bürsten durchsucht habe dauert... dazu scheint der Reiniger und das Kettenspray F100 ganz gut zu sein.. keine Ahnung ob der Frosch Reiniger vergleichbar ist mit dem F100 Reiniger? wäre natürlch viel billiger..
was auch gut sein soll ist der Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff.  

alternative ist vlt. auch das ..http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/420804-elf-schwarzwaldteufel-bike-reinigungsset-grosz dann hast aber noch keine Bürsten...


----------



## dorfmann (19. November 2014)

Den Dreck richtig trocknen lassen und dann mim Besen drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. November 2014)

Ich würde sagen, ein Radon Bike putzt man so wie jedes andere Bike eines anderen Herstellers auch


----------



## darkJST (19. November 2014)

Jup, oder für vielfahrer/faule: Dreckklumpen richtig trocknen lassen und vor Tourstart, während man auf die anderen Tourteilnehmer wartet, jene abbröseln. Kassetten und Kettenblättern wäre auch der Kärcher egal, aber auf die Lager, welche meißt dort in der nähe sitzen würde ich aufpassen 

Gerade das Rad mitm Gartenschlauch abgespritzt, später wackle ich nochmal in den Keller und mach etwas Öl auf die Kette, dat wars. Wenns mich rafft gibts nen Eimer warmes Wasser mit bissle Fit drin und nen Handfeger.

Ganz wichtig! Öl abends drauf und vor der nächsten Tour die Kette durch nen Lappen ziehen um das überschüssige Öl zu entfernen! Je nach Schmiermittel bleibt der Antriebsstrang so sehr lang von allein sauber.


----------



## Wayne_ (19. November 2014)

wie immer. brunox, kärcher und wd40. und gucken, dass die lager immer schön sauber sind.


----------



## bullswildrush (19. November 2014)

Gartenschlauch und Muc-Off und der Dreck geht runter wie nichts, auch an kasette kurbel und Kette ...


----------



## filiale (19. November 2014)

BikeTamer schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch mal was rausgesucht..
> 
> Dr.Wack F100 Pflegeset  24,95 EUR
> Muc-Off Brush Set Bürstenset 5-tlg  22,95 EUR
> ...



Im Lotto gewonnen ?

Louis Motorradreiniger: 5 Liter 19.99€ (hält Jahre)
3 Schwämm bei Aldi: 1,50€
1 Zahnbürste bei Aldi: 1,50€
Guter Pinsel im Baumarkt: 4€

Fertig.


----------



## NomadTom (19. November 2014)

Spüli verdünnt in einer Flasche mit Pumpspritze, Lappen, Zahnbürste und ein bißchen Geduld, und so bis jetzt schon jedem Schmodder Herr geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostmuc (19. November 2014)

ich hab zum putzen Bodenreinigungstücher von DM. Mit leichten Lösungmitteln und super reisfest.
perfekt um sie durch die Kasette zu ziehen oder Kettenblätter von Schmodder zu befreien. Ansonsten nur Wasserschlauch und nachwischen.
Abundzu Kasette zerlegen is ja auch nicht viel arbeit


----------



## BikeTamer (19. November 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Im Lotto gewonnen ?
> 
> Louis Motorradreiniger: 5 Liter 19.99€ (hält Jahre)
> 3 Schwämm bei Aldi: 1,50€
> ...



im Lotto hab ich nicht gewonnen ... leider 

aber beim Louis gibts das:






schon etwas günstiger... aber kann man das für's MTB nehmen, gerade beim Kettenspray liest man das Motorradspray ungeeignet wäre?


----------



## dorfmann (19. November 2014)

Ich hoffe Ihr versprüht den ganzen Murks wenigstens an der Tanke aufm Waschplatz


----------



## darkJST (19. November 2014)

In welcher Weise ungeeignet? Der Kette ist prinzipiell egal ob du nun Nähmaschinenöl oder Kettenfett nimmst, mancher hier nimmt Kettensägenöl weil biologisch abbaubar und spottbillig, andere Kerzenwachs mit Graphitzusatz. Geschmiert sollte sie sein und zwar innen in den Gelenken.

Persöhnlich gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem grünen und roten Finish Line-Zeug. Derzeit probiere ich das Dynamic aus, bisher stört mich jedoch, dass nach dem Kette abwischen noch soviel Siff wieder aus den Gelenken kommt, das war bei dem grünen und erst recht beim roten nicht so. Aber die Schlammtour heute hats gut überstanden, Kette lief bis zu letzt geschmeidig...wie ich das auch von den anderen zwein gewöhnt bin.


----------



## BikeTamer (19. November 2014)

ungeeignet da Motorrad Kettenfett angeblich alles verklebt.. hab leider keine Ahnung aber das Zeug von Finish Line ist nun auch wieder nicht so günstig.. der Dynamic Kettenschmierstoff soll sehr gut sein hab ich in einem Trekingbike Test gelesen .. http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...gnThbFrI0hPvz1ITg&sig2=wackeSPig1xuGtHFWZbSkw


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. November 2014)

Falls Du Deine Kette richtig pflegen willst, dann nur so: http://sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html


----------



## ron101 (19. November 2014)

Wenns was kosten darf haben die grad so nen starter set für Dich im Angebot:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/muc-off-fahrradreinigungskit-8-in-1-404462/wg_id-6884

Cheers
ron


----------



## beat_junkie (20. November 2014)

BikeTamer schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch mal was rausgesucht..
> 
> Dr.Wack F100 Pflegeset  24,95 EUR
> Muc-Off Brush Set Bürstenset 5-tlg  22,95 EUR
> ...



Für das Geld Kauf ich mir lieber Teile. Ich Putz meins auch nur mit Gartenschlauch und trockenes ab. Wird eh wieder dreckig.


----------



## noocelo (20. November 2014)

Basti138 schrieb:


> (...) Das hatte ich bei meinem ersten Fullie. hab das sehr "gepflegt" mit gartenschlauch.
> Nach dem ersten Winter war der Steuersatz hinüber und eigentlich alle Hinterbaulager und die Vorderradnabe. Steuersatz waren sogar gedichtete  industrielager, VR Nabe auch.
> Das Tretlager war ein Octalink - ein HTII wäre wahrscheinlich auch hinüber gewesen.
> Und die Knackerei hat auch angefangen.
> ...



... von hier.

das beste fürs rad: trocknen lassen, abschütteln, weiter. das beste für´s ego/die eisdiele: polieren. wenn man oft und viel fährt macht außer bisschen kette fetten (religion für sich) und standrohre säubern sonst auch nix wirklich viel sinn. denn kaum gewienert und gebügelt gehts wieder raus in den dreck. wie immer, statussysmbol oder gebrauchsgegenstand.

und leude die die ganze überteuerte chemieplörre aus bunt beklebten plastefläschchen wegen bisschen wasserlöslichem (!) dreck in die umwelt kippen und sich beim nächsten ausflug wieder an der natur erfreuen ... versteh' ich nicht.


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. November 2014)

haeltst Du das bei Deinem Auto auch so 
des Deutschen liebstes Kind 
ich putz und Pfleg mein Rad mehr und lieber als mein Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (20. November 2014)

... ich auch.


----------



## ghostmuc (20. November 2014)

ein sauberes Bike sieht schön aus, ein dreckiges wild.

Solange es eh mit jedem Fall voll Schlamm ist reicht abundzu grobe Wäsche.
Abundzu wirds ordentlich geputzt und gepflegt.
Putzen ist immer noch ne gute Methode um Schäden zu finden


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. November 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> ...
> Putzen ist immer noch ne gute Methode um Schäden zu finden




Und hinauszuzögern (Kette z.B.).


----------



## ghostmuc (20. November 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Und hinauszuzögern (Kette z.B.).




Oder auch mehr, hab bei meinem vorherigen Bike beim Putzen nen frischen Rahmenriss entdeckt, den ich sonst wohl erst beim nächsten Fahren gespürt hätte


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. November 2014)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> ein sauberes Bike sieht schön aus, ein dreckiges wild.
> 
> ...
> Putzen ist immer noch ne gute Methode um Schäden zu finden





ghostmuc schrieb:


> Oder auch mehr, hab bei meinem vorherigen Bike beim Putzen nen frischen Rahmenriss entdeckt, den ich sonst wohl erst beim nächsten Fahren gespürt hätte



genau so seh ich das auch


----------



## filiale (20. November 2014)

BikeTamer schrieb:


> schon etwas günstiger... aber kann man das für's MTB nehmen, gerade beim Kettenspray liest man das Motorradspray ungeeignet wäre?


 
bloß kein Motorradkettenspray nehmen, das haftet wie sau. Und Dreck klebt ebenfalls heftigst. Ne Radkette hat viel zu wenig Schleuderwirkung.

Desweiteren hab ich "Reiniger" von Louis geschrieben, nicht Kettenspray.


----------



## Basti138 (20. November 2014)

> Oder auch mehr, hab bei meinem vorherigen Bike beim Putzen nen frischen Rahmenriss entdeckt, den ich sonst wohl erst beim nächsten Fahren gespürt hätte


Hättest du das Bike nicht geputzt, wärs nicht gerissen!
Dreck legt sich um die Schweißnäthe und stabilisiert diese - und ausserdem ist das wie ein Schlammbad, der Lack ist nach 20 jahren Schlammpackung wie aus dem Laden!


----------



## ron101 (20. November 2014)

Nur ein sauberes Bike ist auch ein schnelles Bike ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## ghostmuc (21. November 2014)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Hättest du das Bike nicht geputzt, wärs nicht gerissen!
> Dreck legt sich um die Schweißnäthe und stabilisiert diese - und ausserdem ist das wie ein Schlammbad, der Lack ist nach 20 jahren Schlammpackung wie aus dem Laden!



Der Riss war am Unterrohr ca. 20 cm unterhalb vom Lenkkopf, also fernab jeglicher Schweißnaht. Ich bezweifle das Dreck dort etwas stabilisiert hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (21. November 2014)

Bei mir ist da noch nie was gerissen!


----------



## ghostmuc (21. November 2014)

Irgendwann ist immer das erste mal


----------



## Wayne_ (21. November 2014)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist da noch nie was gerissen!





ghostmuc schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist immer das erste mal


----------



## Basti138 (21. November 2014)

> Irgendwann ist immer das erste mal


Kannste vergessen, ich putze nicht!


----------



## Derivator22 (21. November 2014)

Ich putze iwie nur, wenn nach dem dreckigen Frühjahr der Sommer kommt... Und, wenn iwas eventmässiges ansteht 
Ansonsten habe ich leider Job und Familie :-/
Wenn man schon 2h mit dem Rad weg war jedes mal noch 30Min putzen würde Ärger mit der Kommandantur geben 
Ist halt der Tarnlook 
Wobei bitte putzen und pflegen zwei paar Schuhe sind!


----------



## Basti138 (21. November 2014)

> Wobei bitte putzen und pflegen zwei paar Schuhe sind!


Jo, dass stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. November 2014)

Man muß es ja auch nicht übertreiben beim Putzen und in jede Ritze vordringen. Grobes abspülen des Rades und eine grundsolide Pflege des Antriebes sind in der Regel ausreichend.


----------



## Derivator22 (22. November 2014)

Manchmal ist meine HG54 nach 3 Tagen Standzeit so festgerostet, dass ich sie neu ölen muss


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (22. November 2014)

Mehr fahren - dann muss man auch weniger putzen


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2014)

Ne Reinigung kann auch manchmal noch Gewichtstuning sein, Habe zeitweise bestimmt 1.5 kg Dreck am Rahmen ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (23. November 2014)

ron101 schrieb:


> Ne Reinigung kann auch manchmal noch Gewichtstuning sein, Habe zeitweise bestimmt 1.5 kg Dreck am Rahmen ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> ron



Kraftausdauer - ich sach nur Kraftausdauer


----------



## ron101 (23. November 2014)

Vieleicht gibt es eine Bike Putzfrau, die einmal Wöchentlich das Rad reinigen kommt ;-)





War mal wieder matschig heute ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------



## dorfmann (23. November 2014)

Man sieht doch noch die Rahmenfarbe


----------



## ron101 (23. November 2014)

Hehe Yeah darum habe ich es auch aufgehängt ohne zu reinigen ;-)

Cheers
ron


----------

